# Cheers!



## StephLondon (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello everyone! 
My name is Stephanie, I'm nearly 21, and I want a be a writer. I'm sure that's absolutely shocking in a forum such as this one. I have a countless number of projects saved on my computer, some near 100,000 words, others that have barely been started. I'm really looking to push myself. I took a creative writing class at college this year, but the teacher was so absent that I was given no critiques. I want to make myself better, and I thought joining a forum would help me to do so. I love meeting new people; I can't wait to talk to each and everyone of you (if that's even possible). I'm most passionate about writing fiction. I love writing new adult romances (though the erotic bits are not my strong suit) and young adult novels. It's my dream to one day know enough about history to write a [good] time travel novel and/or a steampunk novel. 

Thanks for letting me join your community! I'm so excited to get started! \\/


----------



## Folcro (Apr 25, 2015)

StephLondon said:


> I have a countless number of projects saved on my computer, some near 100,000 words



I envy you: such things, even if you never decide to finish them, can provide invaluable salvage for other projects. I would also go so far as to say you do not merely want to be a writer: you are one. 

Pushing yourself is great, but don't try to force what isn't there, nothing good, in my experience, has ever come of that.

I like your enthusiasm and I have no doubt you will make an excellent addition to our family. Welcome.


----------



## StephLondon (Apr 25, 2015)

Folcro said:


> I envy you: such things, even if you never decide to finish them, can provide invaluable salvage for other projects. I would also go so far as to say you do not merely want to be a writer: you are one.
> 
> Pushing yourself is great, but don't try to force what isn't there, nothing good, in my experience, has ever come of that.
> 
> I like your enthusiasm and I have no doubt you will make an excellent addition to our family. Welcome.



Thank you so much! I have to agree and will never try to force what isn't there. I merely want to become the best I can be. As for your first statement, I actually do find myself incorporating bits from older stories and works into new ones. I love that writing is recyclable in a way. Self-doubt has been programmed into me since I was very young; I'll have to remember to think of myself as a writer _now_. :hi:


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 25, 2015)

Steph.. So wonderful that you have joined WF! You are off to a fabulous start, you just need to remember that you are a writer...  You have been working hard already to have so many projects started and saved on your computer, that shows dedication! Check out all the different challenges, discussions and games, stop by the lounge and say hi , jump in and have a blast! Mentors are ready to help if you need assistance ... I am looking forward to seeing you around... Peace always.. jul


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 25, 2015)

StephLondon said:


> Thank you so much! I have to agree and will never try to force what isn't there. I merely want to become the best I can be. As for your first statement, I actually do find myself incorporating bits from older stories and works into new ones. I love that writing is recyclable in a way. Self-doubt has been programmed into me since I was very young; I'll have to remember to think of myself as a writer _now_. :hi:



 A phrase that comes to mind is World Building! Ideas become words, become pages, forming places, continents, oceans, atmosphers, people, events, social standards, then governments, countries, borders, politics, timelines, history, and present, a world. 

Nothing I write is ever standalone. Sometimes you don't have to be a history expert, if you fill in enough details and politics. It does just take alot of extra writing to remember the details.  I lost count of word documents I have myself, but I do the same thing, haha.

If you ever pick out the good bits and polish them up, don't hesitate to share. Activity is good too. I enjoy seeing proactive members. You'll fit in nicely here. Folcro even likes you. Is that jealousy I feel in my feathers? Haha. 

Although I try to make it more, I do suppose most of my work would be better read by other young folks. I guess mature writing comes with experience.

One novel shall be fictional history, steampunk indeed, and quite romantic. 

The other is completely science fiction, but also fictional history, but it's much larger and I might not finish it in years...Haha. 

IF IT WASN'T OBVIOUS--

I'm one of the native ramblers here. Don't bother with the honorifics, most people just call me Crow. I do have a big enough beak, haha. 

I see that you're getting quite comfy already. Welcome. 

The guy that can't stop typing,

(¬‿¬) ~ Crowley


----------



## Richied97 (Apr 26, 2015)

I am also new here, 2nd day so far. I look forward to reading some of your writing Steph!

Welcome,

-Richie


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome! I found writing classes to also be lacking in the critique department, probably because the teacher just has too much on their plate. This is a great place to get critique on your works (once you pass the 10 posts) and we certainly welcome any critiques you have to offer as well. I've found that my writing has improved since being here not just from getting my own work critiqued but also by offering others my opinions and advice. I think you'll like it here, I do


----------



## StephLondon (Apr 26, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> A phrase that comes to mind is World Building! Ideas become words, become pages, forming places, continents, oceans, atmosphers, people, events, social standards, then governments, countries, borders, politics, timelines, history, and present, a world.
> 
> Nothing I write is ever standalone. Sometimes you don't have to be a history expert, if you fill in enough details and politics. It does just take alot of extra writing to remember the details.  I lost count of word documents I have myself, but I do the same thing, haha.
> 
> ...



Nice to meet you Crow! Rambling has never bothered me.  I can't wait to read some of your stuff. I love fictional history. It's usually so detailed and creative! I've lost my train of thought as it's early in the morning. Anywhoo, glad to meet you. Oy, I said that already. Oh well...


----------



## Mr mitchell (May 2, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Stephanie. Nice to hear that you are passionate about writing, and I believe most writers on here are passionate.


----------

